# New to site



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource, Terry!


Generally, wax moths are considered to be a problem for weak hives, or hives with too much comb to protect for the bees in that hive. 

Varroa mites, on the other hand, are a serious threat to all bee colonies, whether the hive is strong or not. If you want to use a 'chemical' control for varroa, there are various manufactured varroa pesticide products available. The newest varroa control to be approved by the US EPA is oxalic acid, but it appears that Alabama has not followed through with state approval on oxalic yet.

More on varroa mites here: http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/creatures/misc/bees/varroa_mite.htm


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Terry!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource from west AL. Keep the hives strong and don't give them too much space. I have mine in full sun most of the day, till late afternoon and have fewer problems with moths or small hive beetles. Good luck with your bees!


----------



## Terry L Barker (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I am a native of north Al and we kept our bee hives in the tree lines of property with morning sun and never used any treatment. 
Here on the gulf coast, i assume, its the humidity that causes problems. The gentleman I used to get my bees from told me to put them in full sun, i assume it was because of the humidity, he said ytyou would get more honey and healthier bees.


----------

